# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  My most insane Lucid Dreaming experience

## KL31

What you are about to read is to me, the most insane LD i have EVER had. And this isn't your average LD story where the guy basically rambles about all the cool things he did, because lets face it, its LD, we all know you can do that stuff. TBH, i was only lucid for a brief period of time. The only thing i managed to do was run down the stairs and do a reality check. But alas, let me start from the beginning.

I set my timer for 30+ minutes, the + accounting for the time it would take for me to fall asleep. And I proceeded to fall asleep on the floor. This is important here... from the angle I fell asleep, i can see my printer on the table, all black and square. I then fell asleep. I proceeded to have my dream, which was more nightmarish than anything. I was playing with my dog and it mutated it a horrifying form. At that point, i woke up. When i woke up, the first thing i saw was the printer. It grabbed my attention immediately. But then, my mutated dog began to materialize in front of me. needless to say, i was freaking out, so i tried to get up and run but i couldn't. I was in sleep paralysis. I rationalized that this MUST be a hallucination, and for anyone who knows about sleep paralysis, or anyone who read my Lucid Dream guide in this subforum, you often do see hallucinations during sleep paralysis. 

So, realizing the fact that if i have my eyes open, i would have to stare at this horrifying image, i decided to use this to my advantage. I'm already in Sleep Paralysis, something i am rarely ever in, so i decided to finally achieve my dream of doing a Wake Induced Lucid Dream (Pun not intended). And of course, it worked. So i closed by eyes, and i began doing the Out of Body Experience technique for WILD attempts that i have read. I imagined myself sinking deeper and deeper in the floor, seperating my mind and body. I then forced myself to rotate 180 degrees, and i rose up out of the floor. I stood up, and i walked out of the room, down a flight of stairs to my front door to do my usual lucid dream routine... which is flying everywhere. I proceeded to do a reality check just to make sure that my OBE technique succeeded, but the moment i tried to do the reality check, i woke up, and saw the black printer on my table in the exact same angle. Of course, my dog was still there. I was horrified. I called to my dad to get me as soon as possible, but he never came. I decided to try and break free of my sleep paralysis via controlled breathing. I was successful. 

I realized that it was 7. I overslept by over 6 hours. I still haven't done my homework. So, being a normal high school idiot, i thought to myself, f*** it, i'll get a zero. I went to talk to my dad, and i asked him why he didn't get me when i screamed for help. he said that i didn't, i was sleeping the entire time. he even went to turn off my alarm because it didn't wake me up. So i was there really confused.

And here is the kicker. From that point, i ACTUALLY WOKE UP. If you were patient enough to have read everything, and if you did i really appreciate it, I had a false awakening. I had a Wake Induced Lucid Dream through Sleep Paralysis from a False Awakening in a dream. and in total, i slept a little more than 30 minutes. And guess what the first thing i saw when i actually woke up from the dream? the printer on my desk.

Thanks for reading everyone.

Tl;Dr version

I had a lucid dream with a dream. INCEPTION!
kl31

----------


## Damez

Goddamn man that sounds really intense! Quite the crazy experience since the whole time I thought you were mostly awake, but really it was all a dream lol

I only had probably 2 dreams as wild as this haha

----------


## YourDreamingNow

Looks like you had a series of false awakenings. Congratz for your Wild, bro.  :Clap: 
Whenever your in a lucid dream, you should affirm yourself that this is just a dream and nothing can harm you. Your in Control. 
To tell you the truth, I have never experienced SP in my entire life. I think it makes up for HA. 
The things I hear are beyond imagination. They are really scary, but if you listen to it closely, they are actually some scrambled words.
So, the next time you attempt Wild or experience an OBE, don't chicken out (Like I did) because of the HH.  :Oh noes: 

Edit:- 





> i began doing the Out of Body Experience technique for WILD attempts that i have read. I imagined myself sinking deeper and deeper in the floor, seperating my mind and body. I then forced myself to rotate 180 degrees, and i rose up out of the floor.



When you experience an OBE, Once your successfully out, check whether something that looks like cord is attach to you and your physical body.
This is just to make sure that you are either dreaming or your exploring the astral plane (if you believe in it).

----------


## Suck4Luck

Pretty intense! Congrats

----------


## xXxArtistxXx

> What you are about to read is to me, the most insane LD i have EVER had. And this isn't your average LD story where the guy basically rambles about all the cool things he did, because lets face it, its LD, we all know you can do that stuff. TBH, i was only lucid for a brief period of time. The only thing i managed to do was run down the stairs and do a reality check. But alas, let me start from the beginning.
> 
> I set my timer for 30+ minutes, the + accounting for the time it would take for me to fall asleep. And I proceeded to fall asleep on the floor. This is important here... from the angle I fell asleep, i can see my printer on the table, all black and square. I then fell asleep. I proceeded to have my dream, which was more nightmarish than anything. I was playing with my dog and it mutated it a horrifying form. At that point, i woke up. When i woke up, the first thing i saw was the printer. It grabbed my attention immediately. But then, my mutated dog began to materialize in front of me. needless to say, i was freaking out, so i tried to get up and run but i couldn't. I was in sleep paralysis. I rationalized that this MUST be a hallucination, and for anyone who knows about sleep paralysis, or anyone who read my Lucid Dream guide in this subforum, you often do see hallucinations during sleep paralysis. 
> 
> So, realizing the fact that if i have my eyes open, i would have to stare at this horrifying image, i decided to use this to my advantage. I'm already in Sleep Paralysis, something i am rarely ever in, so i decided to finally achieve my dream of doing a Wake Induced Lucid Dream (Pun not intended). And of course, it worked. So i closed by eyes, and i began doing the Out of Body Experience technique for WILD attempts that i have read. I imagined myself sinking deeper and deeper in the floor, seperating my mind and body. I then forced myself to rotate 180 degrees, and i rose up out of the floor. I stood up, and i walked out of the room, down a flight of stairs to my front door to do my usual lucid dream routine... which is flying everywhere. I proceeded to do a reality check just to make sure that my OBE technique succeeded, but the moment i tried to do the reality check, i woke up, and saw the black printer on my table in the exact same angle. Of course, my dog was still there. I was horrified. I called to my dad to get me as soon as possible, but he never came. I decided to try and break free of my sleep paralysis via controlled breathing. I was successful. 
> 
> I realized that it was 7. I overslept by over 6 hours. I still haven't done my homework. So, being a normal high school idiot, i thought to myself, f*** it, i'll get a zero. I went to talk to my dad, and i asked him why he didn't get me when i screamed for help. he said that i didn't, i was sleeping the entire time. he even went to turn off my alarm because it didn't wake me up. So i was there really confused.
> 
> And here is the kicker. From that point, i ACTUALLY WOKE UP. If you were patient enough to have read everything, and if you did i really appreciate it, I had a false awakening. I had a Wake Induced Lucid Dream through Sleep Paralysis from a False Awakening in a dream. and in total, i slept a little more than 30 minutes. And guess what the first thing i saw when i actually woke up from the dream? the printer on my desk.
> ...



Holy crap dude, that sinking into the floor technique, o___O wow...

The dog... The everything... WHAT A DREAM MAN, WHAT A DREAM!!! NICE JOB..

----------

